# Favorite Bread/dipping sauce combination



## larry_stewart (Jul 21, 2008)

I was sitting here thinking about dipping a nice piece of Italian bread into marinara sauce, and I was wondering what other types of breads people like to dip into certain sauces/ gravies.

So, if anyone as any favorite combo's , just list them here.  Im curious to see what everyone else does.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 21, 2008)

my all time favorite is new york bread. i dip it in a good oil and vinegar dressing. sometimes i just make a meal of it. 

babe


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 21, 2008)

I've played around until I've pretty much duplicated Carrabba's dipping oil. Love that.
Also, my homemade blue cheese dressing. With italian bread or lettuce leaves, or celery.
And of course, italian tomato sauce, meatballs included.

​


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 21, 2008)

Hm, just about any combo you can think of 

Dinner rolls and brown, chicken or pot roast gravy. Italian bread or focaccia in vinaigrette or oil and balsamic vinegar with salt and pepper or any kind of tomato sauce or Alfredo sauce. Pita in tzatziki. Naan in curry sauce.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 21, 2008)

French Bread........Garlic infused EVOO, salt, fresh cracked black pepper..........


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 21, 2008)

French bread with spinach dip is one of my favorites, along with pita bread and hummus or Naan and chutney (I think that is what it is called).


----------



## kadesma (Jul 21, 2008)

Cade loves evoo, salt,pepper and crushed roasted garlic and will make a meal of it, my youngest son and the girls and I cannot let a holiday pass with out my dad's avocado dip, we spread it on thin sliced baguette and  out on it..
kadesma


----------



## sattie (Jul 22, 2008)

I like that scampi butter..... like when you make shrimp scampi?  I love the sauce that stuff makes!


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 24, 2008)

Honestly, like some people, I'll use any bread handy to "mop the plate".  That said, I have one "dipping sauce" that I absolutely love.  

Take a couple shallots and a couple garlic cloves.  Finely mince both of them.  Place into a small pot and cover, just barely, with EVOO.  I use a 1 1/2 qt saucepan.  Place the pot over medium-low heat, or lower.  Cook as if you were cooking a confit.  You just want it to barely bubble.  Keep an eye on it.  When the shallots and garlic JUST start to caramelize a bit, remove from the heat.  Add in some balsamic vinegar.  Stir.

This is the balsamic vinaigrette recipe that I used for the last few months that I was in Michigan.  We would take this, add in freshly-grated parmigianno reggianno cheese, and dip the house bread into.  Of course, the house bread was just pizza dough, stretched out, and snipped to form rolls.  It was brushed with herbed olive oil and dusted with a salt / poppyseed mixture.  MMMMMMMM

Last night, I had the good luck to try some homemade rolls that my Executive Chef did for a party.  I'm not sure what kind of bread he was making, but it was kind of dense, soft, slightly sweet, and contained cooked wild rice.  Poppyseeds were pressed into the top of the rolls.   MMMM.  Just some whole butter and it was good, but would have been good with any sauce or gravy.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 24, 2008)

It's not realy a sauce but I love to roast a head of garlic and smear a clove on a piece of bread. Usually buttered 1st.  
Or pesto. I like to dip bread in pesto. Actually I like just plain 'ol spoons dipped in pesto too......


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 24, 2008)

Toasted baguette rubbed with garlic, S & P, dipped in EVOO.  Or the same toast with marinara sauce or a rich, homemade brown gravy.


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 24, 2008)

My favorite is Italian or sour dough bread warmed and then dipped in garlic infused evoo then fresh grated parm.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 24, 2008)

dont know if this counts .. but i love to dip a piece of crunchy 
french bread into pot roast gravy ...


----------



## kadesma (Jul 24, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> dont know if this counts .. but i love to dip a piece of crunchy
> french bread into pot roast gravy ...


It counts, now move over so I can get some

kadesma


----------

